# "Access is Denied" when trying to install cm7



## atistang (Oct 15, 2011)

*FIXED, post #7 was the fix*

I followed all the directions to a t up to the part where i type the command "$ novacom boot mem:// < acmeinstaller" when i enter this i get a "access is denied" message

i am running cmd as an admin, i put the installer files in the same directory as novacom

idk what to do, i tried rebooting my pc also

i rebooted the touchpad with volume up and got the usb symbol

i've tried typing the command numerous ways still the same message

HALP!


----------



## tokoam (Aug 26, 2011)

if you have any antivirus/firewall software disabled and retry if that fails use a different machine.


----------



## atistang (Oct 15, 2011)

just tried that, no luck.

anyone have any other ideas before i try a different pc?


----------



## sheller106 (Sep 19, 2011)

Get rid of the dollar sign andmake sure there is a space between < and the word ACME


----------



## soyanks (Oct 13, 2011)

You have to run the Command Prompt as administrator.

Right click on Command Prompt shortcut or icon and then click Run as Administrator


----------



## atistang (Oct 15, 2011)

sheller106 said:


> Get rid of the dollar sign andmake sure there is a space between < and the word ACME


tried that with no luck



soyanks said:


> You have to run the Command Prompt as administrator.
> 
> Right click on Command Prompt shortcut or icon and then click Run as Administrator


i have been


----------



## skunkfu (Sep 2, 2011)

I came across the same problem but managed to fix it. I had extracted the ACMEInstaller into a folder instead of just the file. Make sure just the ACME file is within the Palm, Inc folder and it should work.

Hope that helps.


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

atistang said:


> I followed all the directions to a t up to the part where i type the command "$ novacom boot mem:// < acmeinstaller" when i enter this i get a "access is denied" message
> 
> i am running cmd as an admin, i put the installer files in the same directory as novacom
> 
> ...


First of all, *you're NOT in linux*. 
That is what the $ (dollar sign) represents:
The dollar sign is like "C:\" at the Windows command prompt. *Do NOT type the dollar sign*, whether you are in Windows OR in Linux. That being said...

You also didn't type the command quite right. You're supposed to have a space after the '<'
copy and paste the following:
novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller

Lastly, you need to make sure the ACMEInstaller file is in the same location that you are typing from.
I recommend making a new folder in the c: drive called acme, and putting the file in there.
Then from the command prompt:
cd c:\acme
novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller

You have to make sure your touchpad is in the bootup usb mode
(Power off, press-and-hold volume UP while you turn it on, keep holding volume-up until the white USB icon comes on the screen, make sure usb is plugged into the back of your computer, or into a powered USB hub)

If you DID try it without the dollar sign, then you either:
1) typed something wrong 
or
2) don't have novacom installed. (which it looks like you do)
or
3) You didn't have ACMEInstaller file copied into c:\program files\Palm, inc\

Also, guess what. I did *not* run cmd as administrator. Figured I would point that out. My main account is an admin account, but I still did not tell CMD to run with elevated privileges. So that souldn't matter.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Unzip the folder...... I learned it the hard way


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> Unzip the folder...... I learned it the hard way


Unzip what folder? There's nothing to unzip.

If you are talking about "Alpha1_update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-a1-fullofbugs.zip" you need to *leave it in the zip*, but you DO need to rename it to
"update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-a1-fullofbugs.zip"
or something similar that starts with "update-cm..."


----------



## sheller106 (Sep 19, 2011)

"lane32x said:


> Unzip what folder? There's nothing to unzip.
> 
> If you are talking about "Alpha1_update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-a1-fullofbugs.zip" you need to leave it in the zip, but you DO need to rename it to
> "update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-a1-fullofbugs.zip"
> or something similar that starts with "update-cm..."


Unzip the acme installer file.... make sure that the installer is on the Palm,inc file


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

sheller106 said:


> Unzip the acme installer file.... make sure that the installer is on the Palm,inc file


Ah, yes. Sorry. You download "ACMEInstaller.zip"
from the main post
You unzip THAT and you should then have an "ACMEInstaller" file (with no file extension)
That is the file that you need to run with novacom.

My apologies.


----------



## atistang (Oct 15, 2011)

skunkfu said:


> I came across the same problem but managed to fix it. I had extracted the ACMEInstaller into a folder instead of just the file. Make sure just the ACME file is within the Palm, Inc folder and it should work.
> 
> Hope that helps.


DING DING DING!!!!

that was my problem, thank you very much


----------



## jockjoseph (Oct 30, 2011)

Same issues as the thread, Got the access denied fixed, now getting "failed to connect to server ", any ideas


----------

